# Gunsmith or manufacturer info needed...



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a Farms Brescia by Tradewinds 12 gauge automatic shotgun that my son was shooting a couple of weekends ago and the magazine tube broke. The gunsmith I ussually use is unfamiliar with the brand and is too busy to look at it till late November. Does anyone know of someone who may be able to locate parts for it or know where I could order replacement parts for the shotgun? It is my one son's favorite shotgun to shoot and hate thinking it is done and nothing more than a wall hanging or a conversation peice.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

All I could find on a Google search. Model number and other info woud be helpful. Are you sure it is not a Franchi?

Does it look like this?










Try this guy:

TRADEWINDS

Chet Paulsons Gunsmithing 
phone 253-475-8831
5234 S Tacoma Way
e mail [email protected]
Tacoma, WA 98409

Mercury doubles, Krico 600, Husky, model 170 semi-auto, shotguns, model 260 22 rifles

Or go here for obsolete parts:

http://www.gunpartsspecialist.com/other ... ources.htm

Hope this helps!

RC


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

RC

Thanks a million. Looking at the gun I can not find a model #. The pic you posted is basically identical to the gun I have. Going to Gunbroker and looking at the automatic Franchi's listed there, they look like the one I have also. What is the model of the pic you posted. Thanks again for your assistance in pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Mossy,
I can't for the life of me seem to find it right now. I will look again when I get home.

RC


----------



## tim22250 (Feb 16, 2006)

Did you ever find the parts you needed for your Farmer Brescia :roll:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

tim22250

No I didn't.........hoping you have a lead for me? Been an on and off search for a few seasons now.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

MO

I would have to assume you have checked here but I'll post it up anyways.

I have bought a couple of parts here with no troubles.

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/

http://www.e-gunparts.com/


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

http://www.wisnersinc.com/otherparts_sources.htm


----------

